# Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?



## UT-freak (4. Oktober 2008)

*Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe mir soeben das PCGH Video aus der letzten ausgabe angeschaut und bin an den Video mit dem 14000 rpm Lüfter hängen gebleiben. Ich finde diese Maschine eifach gigantisch und würde mir auch gern solch einen Löfter für exremetsts zulegen aber wo bekommt man so ein "Monster" her?

Bitte helft mir !

MFG UT-freak


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

?Wer liefert was?? - die Lieferantensuchmaschine


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Meinst du Delta-Lüfter oder noch schlimmere?


----------



## rabit (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Ich denke die Fördermenge wird dir reichen!

Kauf dir 230v Lüfter!


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Meinst du Delta-Lüfter oder noch schlimmere?



Noch schlimmer als Delta geht wohl kaum.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Er spricht von 14.000 RPM, das wäre schlimmer .


----------



## rabit (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Sorry dieser Lüfter den ich meine damit entlüftet man Räume!

Deltas sind noch schlimmer?


----------



## Thunder (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

er mein die 80er papst lüfter die drehen mit 14000U/min


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Du hast eine 0 überlesen .


----------



## rabit (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Du hast eine 0 überlesen .


 
Wie meins Du denn das?

140.000 u/min???


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Was er meint werden diese PAPST Lüfter sein. LINK LINK²
Also nix für Leute mit Silent Ohren.


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Das sind extreme Lüfter


----------



## UT-freak (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Ja genau diese Papst Lüfter meine ich das sie unheimlich laut sind weiß ich auch ist ja auch schon auf dem Video kaum zu überhören  aber ich suche sie nur für OC Tests, aber wo bekommt man solche her oder sagen wir mal extrem schnelle lüfter die 8000rpm aufwärts haben.


----------



## rabit (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Conrad, Ebay, Baumarkt nur mal einige Beispiele zu nennen!

Oder in einem altem Netzteil!


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Such am besten nach Schaltschranklüfter mit 230 V.
Die wo ich als pic angehängt hab in nem oberen Post, davon wiegt der große 2 Kilo, ist aus Eisen und ich nehm ihn als Ventilator xD


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Wenn du dir den Artikel besser durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass diese Lüfter außer beeindruckender Lautstärke keine weiteren Vorteile gegenüber herkömmlichen Lüftern haben.

Die gemessenen Kühlwerte waren den Standard-Kühlern sehr ähnlich, teilweise sogar ident.

Da merkt man wieder mal, dass eine Luftkühlung früher oder später an ihre Grenzen stößt...
Wenn du die Teile zum benchen brauchst, besorg dir lieber 'ne Wakü, dann hast du etwas mehr Reserven


----------



## Mojo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Und wie sie Vorteile haben. Setz doch mal 2 zB Noctua in einen Schaltschrank einer Maschine, die nur einen blauen Punkt auf eine Schraube macht und mess dann die Temps. Danach setzt du passende Lüfter rein und misst wieder. Du wirst staunen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



The_Dark_Lord schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Artikel besser durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass diese Lüfter außer beeindruckender Lautstärke keine weiteren Vorteile gegenüber herkömmlichen Lüftern haben.
> 
> Die gemessenen Kühlwerte waren den Standard-Kühlern sehr ähnlich, teilweise sogar ident.
> 
> ...



Ähm, die "Vergleichstandartlüfter" waren Deltas , die sind schon nicht ohne. 
Aber von 6000+ Umdrehungen wirst du nicht mher alzu viel haben, denn wenn ich so meinen Scythe Ultra Kaze DFS123812H-3000 mit meinem Delta FFB1212EHE vergleiche (beides 12V und 120mm und selbe Dicke), ergibt sich folgendes:
Drehzahl: 3000 U/min zu 4000 U/min
Luftdurchsatz: 227 m^3 zu 322 m^3
Motorleistung*: 7,2 W zu 36 W

*errechnet aus den Werten auf dem Aufklebern, der Dela liegt wohl eher bei ~25 W.

Aber um auf 41,85% mehr Luftdurchsatz zu kommen ist schon mehr als die 3-fache Antriebsleistung nötig (~250%-400% mehr Leistung), ich denke ab einem gewissen Punkt steigt da die Leistung stärerk an als der Gewinn an Luftstrom... Besorg dir einen Delta, der ist zwar nicht ganz so extem, aber eigentlich ausreichend...



Mojo schrieb:


> Und wie sie Vorteile haben. Setz doch mal 2 zB Noctua in einen Schaltschrank einer Maschine, die nur einen blauen Punkt auf eine Schraube macht und mess dann die Temps. Danach setzt du passende Lüfter rein und misst wieder. Du wirst staunen.


 
Klar, da sind Lüfter mit höherem Druck gefragt, aber das sollte in der Regel nicht so das Problem bei einem normalen Kühlkörper sein. Je nach Aufbau können die da aber sicher wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse erzeugen, kommt dann halt auf den Kühlkörper an.


----------



## UT-freak (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Also das man über die sinfollichkeit dieser Lüfter schtreiten kann ist mir schon klar aber irgedwie fasziniren sie mich. Also die Idee mit Conrad war schonmal garnicht so schlecht allersings dreht das schnellste modell mit gut 8000rpm. Ich würde mir aber lieber einen ebm papst 3212 JH4 oder einen Vergleichbaren Lüfter kaufen oder ebm papst 8212 JH4 oder einen ähnlichen.


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Ich glaub die gibts bei Pc Cooling


----------



## UT-freak (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Ich glaub die gibts bei Pc Cooling



Also das Video anschauen und zuhören kann ich auch !!! natürlich habe ich da geschaut und im video wird ja auch gesagt mit hilfe von. Also ganz ehrlich finde ich solche posts einfach nur dumm. Sie sind doch nur damit sthet soundso hat 170 beiträge. Also bitte das mus echt ned sein dann lieber garnichts sagen. Ok aber trozdem danke und ich hoffe auf weitere antworten.


----------



## FuNzeL (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Coole Leute benutzen keinen Delta- Lüfter, sondern den aus dem Video (der 2.) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_1CLYpnEM


----------



## Mojo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



UT-freak schrieb:


> Also das man über die sinfollichkeit dieser Lüfter schtreiten kann ist mir schon klar aber irgedwie fasziniren sie mich.



WTF 

Es ist doch völlig Wurscht wieviele Beiträge man hat. Es gibt auch Leute die lesen nur und wenn sie was schreiben dann was sehr sinnvolles, bei dem der Inhalt vllt besser ist als bei einem wo 2.000 Beiträge unterm Namen steht.

Papst Lüfter sind schon sehr schicke Dinger. Du musst allerdings aufpassen wo du bestellst. Mein Vater hat mir über die Arbeit 2 4412 F/2GL bestellt für 50€ . Also von nem Versandhaus für Firmen.
*
*


----------



## dot (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



Mojo schrieb:


> Such am besten nach Schaltschranklüfter mit 230 V.
> Die wo ich als pic angehängt hab in nem oberen Post, davon wiegt der große 2 Kilo, ist aus Eisen und ich nehm ihn als Ventilator xD



Jap, 2 Stueck davon in einem kleinen Raum und deine Ohren werden es dir danken. Hab ich mal als Be- und Entlueftungseinheiten fuer einen kleinen Serverraum gesehen


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



UT-freak schrieb:


> Also das man über die sinfollichkeit dieser Lüfter schtreiten kann ist mir schon klar aber irgedwie fasziniren sie mich. Also die Idee mit Conrad war schonmal garnicht so schlecht allersings dreht das schnellste modell mit gut 8000rpm. Ich würde mir aber lieber einen ebm papst 3212 JH4 oder einen Vergleichbaren Lüfter kaufen oder ebm papst 8212 JH4 oder einen ähnlichen.



Ich bin der letzte, der dir das mit den Lüftern ausreden will, (hmm, wieso habe ich sonst wohl einen Delta); ich habe keine Ahnung, obs was bringen würde, aber ob man bei Anfrage die direkt von vom Hersteller kriegen kann?...

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wäre, wie die Lüfter abgehen, wenn man die an 20V oder so anschließt, zumindest kurzzeitig sollten die das mitmachen (mit anderen 12V Lüftern bis 21V schon ausprobiert)....



FuNzeL schrieb:


> Coole Leute benutzen keinen Delta- Lüfter, sondern den aus dem Video (der 2.)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_1CLYpnEM



Der macht laut Autor 200 CFM, der Delta macht 252,85 CFM (PFB1212UHE) (=~340 m^3/h zu ~429,6 m^3/h), also es kommt auch auf den Delta an...


----------



## FuNzeL (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Das mag sein, aber die Gardinen bewegen sich beim 2. eindeutig mehr als beim Delta...


----------



## Shibi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Der zweite ist deutlich stärker als der Delta. Mich würde auch mal interresieren wo es den zu kaufen gibt. Will auch mal so einen, wenn ich auf die nächste Lan gehe... 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## General Quicksilver (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



FuNzeL schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber die Gardinen bewegen sich beim 2. eindeutig mehr als beim Delta...



Der verwendete Delta ist ja auch nur einer mit 120 cfm, also etwas weniger als die Hälfte von dem, den ich im Post erwähnt habe ...


----------



## FuNzeL (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Achso, sry
Ich dachte, das wäre schon das Spitzenmodell von Delta^^


----------



## Shibi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Aber mal zurück zum Thema: Wo bekommt man denn jetzt solche Lüfter? ^^


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Kauf dir doch im Bauhaus 2 Kilo Schltschranklüfter mit 230V die sind noch übler ehrlich!


----------



## Shibi (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Was denn für ein Bauhaus? Gibts die auch irgendwo im Internet zu kaufen?


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Ich suche dir mal was raus!

Was ganz Extremes, dagegen is das ein Kindergartenspiel!

Sorry vorab!

Gibt es aber auch ohne Zylinder!

Bedek GmbH : Lüfter- und Gehäusetechnik: Datenblätter

und weil es so schön ist n Pic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



rabit schrieb:


> Ich suche dir mal was raus!
> 
> Was ganz Extremes, dagegen is das ein Kindergartenspiel!
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber der Lüfter im Bild ist ja mal nach Datenblatt ja nicht so der Bringer, selbst der mit dem höchsten Luftdurchsatz bringt gerade mal 644 l/min, was gerademal 38,64 m^3/h entspricht. Vom Druck her ist der zwar besser wie ein Delta, aber an die gesuchten Lüfter reicht der auch leider nicht ran... Und es ist ein Lüfter mit 48mm Durchmesser, also bischen klein....


----------



## Shibi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Für nen 48mm Lüfter sind 38,6m³/h garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## maGic (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Delta FFB 1212EHE, weiß ich nicht wo man kaufen Kann.

irgendeine Shop names Cosy oder ähnlich verkauft solche lüfter.

PApst mit 14k U/min kann man bei *Bürklin.de* kaufen.
die kostet ca 40 Euro


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Für nen 48mm Lüfter sind 38,6m³/h garnicht mal so schlecht.



Macht auf der Fläche eine 120mm Lüfters aber trotzdem keine 300m³ - und das schaffen Deltas auch.


----------



## Shibi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Das kannst du nicht einfach so hochrechnen. 48mm ist ja der Gesamtdurchmesser. Allerdings kann die Nabe in der Mitte keine Luft fördern. Also hast du noch effektiv ~25mm die Luft fördern können. Dazu kommt noch, dass bei einem 120mm Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl die äußeren Enden der Rotorblätter sich deutlich schneller drehen als bei einem 48mm und deshalb auch mehr Luft bewegen können. 
Auß diesem Grund kann man nicht einfach 48mm * x nehmen und das auf einen größeren Lüfter hochrechnen. 

Theoretisch fördern Lüfter mit der gleichen Größe und gleicher Drehzahl ähnlich viel Luft. Die einzigen Unterschiede entstehen noch durch die Form und Anzahl der Lüfterblätter.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## scorp84 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Ich habe hier noch einen *Aerocool X-Blaster: The heat Terminator* rumliegen. Ist ein 80mm Gehäuselüfter. War noch nie ein Silentfanatiker...also hatte ich mir das Teil damals bestellt. Hatte mich schon gewundert ...war extra ein Warnhinweis dass man den auf keinen Fall direkt am MoBo anschließen darf. Der 4Pin Adapter für Anschluss ans Netzteil war auch schon fest installiert.

Das Teil ist mindestens so Laut wie'n Fön. Hatte ihn nur einmal auf ner heißen LAN-Party im Gebrauch. Für zu Hause untragbar laut diese Turbine. Bläst dem gigantischen Lärm entsprechend schon ordentlich  

Bestellt habe ich ihn hier http://www.com-tra.de/shop/de_DE/produkt/lID_is_2935_and_AeroCool_X-Blaster-Fan_The_Heat_Terminator_80mm.html


----------



## Shibi (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Der hat aber auch "nur" 4.000rpm. Wir reden hier von Lüftern mit 14.000 ^^
Der Grund warum man den nicht direkt an das Mainboard anschließen darf ist der, dass der Lüfter vermutlich ziemlich viel Strom zieht und deshalb die Stromversorgung über das Mainboard überlastet wäre.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht einfach so hochrechnen. 48mm ist ja der Gesamtdurchmesser. Allerdings kann die Nabe in der Mitte keine Luft fördern. Also hast du noch effektiv ~25mm die Luft fördern können. Dazu kommt noch, dass bei einem 120mm Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl die äußeren Enden der Rotorblätter sich deutlich schneller drehen als bei einem 48mm und deshalb auch mehr Luft bewegen können.
> Auß diesem Grund kann man nicht einfach 48mm * x nehmen und das auf einen größeren Lüfter hochrechnen.
> 
> Theoretisch fördern Lüfter mit der gleichen Größe und gleicher Drehzahl ähnlich viel Luft. Die einzigen Unterschiede entstehen noch durch die Form und Anzahl der Lüfterblätter.
> ...



Ich kann aber hochrechnen, wieviele von deinen Miefquirlchen ich auf 120x120mm montieren kann und solange niemand einen 120mm Lüfter in gleicher Bauweise präsentiert, ist das wohl das beste, was damit möglich ist


----------



## scorp84 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Der hat aber auch "nur" 4.000rpm. Wir reden hier von Lüftern mit 14.000 ^^
> Der Grund warum man den nicht direkt an das Mainboard anschließen darf ist der, dass der Lüfter vermutlich ziemlich viel Strom zieht und deshalb die Stromversorgung über das Mainboard überlastet wäre.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



14.000  ...das ist natürlich brachial. Aber der Aerocool liefert auch schon sehr gute Temperaturen wenn man ihn auf nen CPU Kühler montiert.


----------



## renba (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

So ich hab den extremsten aller extremen Lüfter Gefunden. Glaub ich zumindest.

ebm-papst:

Volumenstrom 1870 m³/h ist viel oder?
Gewicht 2kg

http://www.ebmpapst.com/media/products/foto/1824-FOTO.png




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Und wie groß sind die? Wenn die nen Meter Durchmesser haben ist das nicht viel...
Das kann man so schlecht einschätzen auf den Bildern.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## renba (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Hier ist erstmal der Link

ebm-papst - Axiallüfter&#

es ist ein 320mm Lüfter   glaub ich zumindest





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

250mm ist der. 320mm sind die Maße des Gehäuses, aber das zählt ja nicht.


----------



## renba (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

zu klein oder was, ich glaub stärker geht es in dieser grösse kaum würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Zu groß, der passt net in meinen PC. 
Maximal 140mm. ^^


----------



## renba (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Das hier ist der stärkste 140mm*140mm Lüfter von EBM-Papst

der hat immerhin noch 670 m³/h

ebm-papst - Axiallüfter&


----------



## maGic (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

allerdings braucht solche Lüfter 48Volt zum Betrieb


----------



## UT-freak (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



maGic schrieb:


> Delta FFB 1212EHE, weiß ich nicht wo man kaufen Kann.
> 
> irgendeine Shop names Cosy oder ähnlich verkauft solche lüfter.
> 
> ...




Also erstmal danke dir für diesen Top Tipp. Ich denke ich werde mir bal dieses Model bestellen ebm-papst - Axiallüfter  allerdings ahbe ich eine frage. Wie sieht es mit der Stomversorgung aus. Wie wird dieser Lüfter mit strom versorgt oder wie muss ich ihn umbauen damit ich ihn betreiben kann zb am PC-Netzteil.  MFG UT-freak


----------



## General Quicksilver (3. November 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*



UT-freak schrieb:


> Also erstmal danke dir für diesen Top Tipp. Ich denke ich werde mir bal dieses Model bestellen ebm-papst - Axiallüfter  allerdings ahbe ich eine frage. Wie sieht es mit der Stomversorgung aus. Wie wird dieser Lüfter mit strom versorgt oder wie muss ich ihn umbauen damit ich ihn betreiben kann zb am PC-Netzteil.  MFG UT-freak



Laut deinem Link wirst du Probleme bekommen, da dieser auf einen 24V Lüfter verweist. Wenn es den Lüfter in einer 12V Version geben sollte, dann versuche diese zu bekommen, da du diesen dann einfach an eine 12V-Leitung im PC hängen kannst...
Wenn du die 24V Version verwendest wirdt du warscheinlich um ein geeigentes zusätzliches Netzteil nicht herrumkommen, es sei den du willst den Lüfter bei 12V betreiben, was aber deinen Vorstellungen wiedersprechen würde, da dieser dann wahrscheinlich ur so vor sich hin drehen würde und nicht besonders hochdrehen wird, sofern er überhaupt anläuft...


----------



## maGic (4. November 2008)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

Bürklin.de verkauft Papst Lüfter mit Betriebspannung 12Volt, 24Volt und sogar 48Volt.


----------



## Gamersware (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wo bekommt man extreme Lüfter ?*

ist zwar jetzt echt schon lange "totes Thema:" 

bei FAN A2259 HBT-TC - AC-Axial-Gerätelüfter 254 mm bei reichelt elektronik sind zwei Sunon-Lüfter gerade noch zahlbar 
extrem stark (auch gross) dabei anscheinend noch mit erträglicher Lautstärke...
*FAN A2259 HBT-TC 
*

*FAN A2175 HBT-TC*


----------

